# Haare weiß bzw. wasserstoffblond  färben



## gordian (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich will von einer Person die Haare von schwarz zu weiß bzw. wasserstoffblond färben. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das anstellen kann, so dass es auch einigermaßen realitisch aussieht? 
Das Freistellen der Haare ist dabei das geringere Problem. Hab auch schon probier die Haare dann umzukehren (nagativ), aber dies führte auch nur zu einem schlechten Ergebnis.

Gordian


----------



## Consti (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Du kannst es einmal mit den Graviationskurven machen, oder auch die Farbton / Sättigung funktion nutzen - ansonsten einfach mal bei "Bild:Anpassen" suche, und das entsprechende benutzen


----------



## gordian (29. Mai 2004)

Hört sich ja ganz einfach an, aber das wird so glaube ich nichts.  
Soweit ich weiss ist die Gradationskurve dafür gedacht die Tonwerte zu verändern. Damit lässt sich das Schwarze zwar noch schwärzer machen, aber aus dem Schwarzen sicher nichts weißes. Und mit der Farbton/Sättigung Funktion wird es auch nichts, oder hast du es schon mal damit geschafft was schwarzes umzufärben? Ich zumindst nicht. 

Gruß Gordian


----------



## da_Dj (29. Mai 2004)

Wenn du die Lab Helligkeit höher drehst dann kannst du sogar aus dem finstersten Schwarz noch Weiß/Bunt machen


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Mai 2004)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole 

Ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht. Dann können wir uns drüber her machen 

Alex


----------

